# Middleboro, MA - Intact B&T M - Looks Unhappy



## lougatzo (Jan 25, 2006)

http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/grd/784759111.html


----------



## GSD_Love (Jun 22, 2008)

Poor Boy...Look How He's Just Tied To That Tree







I Hope Someone Can Help Him Out, He's GORGEOUS!


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Middleboro, MA - Intact B&T M - Looks Unhappy*

What's with the puppy?!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-08-05, 9:37PM EDT



I HAVE A MALE PEACOCK is a year old UP FOR ADOPTION AND ALSO HAVE A PURE BREED GERMAN SHEPHARD HE`S 2 YEARS OLD NO HE`S NOT FIXED COULD BE USED FOR A STUDD HE`S NEEDS ALOT A ROOM TO RUN AND A LOVEING FAMILY WE JUST DON`T HAVE ALOT OF TIME FOR HIM AND PERFER TO GIVE HIM TO SOMEONE WHO WILL TAKE THE TIME TO GIVE HIM ALL THE LOVE HE DESERVES THERE IS ALSO AN ADOPTION FEE ON HIM ALSO SERIOUS INQUIREIES ONLY PLEASE THANK YOU


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Middleboro, MA - Intact B&T M - Looks Unhappy*

So the peacock and the intact adult go...and then, the puppy?


----------



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

I would have called on this boy...tied out to a tree....given away as a stud? Jeez! The craigslist has expired and I have no way to get in touch.
sad


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Middleboro, MA - Intact B&T M - Looks Unhappy*



> Originally Posted By: MaineLadyI would have called on this boy...tied out to a tree....given away as a stud? Jeez! The craigslist has expired and I have no way to get in touch.
> sad


Give it some time. Puppies grow up, I'm sure there will be another opportunity here.


----------

